# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) تحديثات :  تحديث أندرويد 4.3 يبدأ بالوصول لهاتف HTC One هذا الأسبوع

## mohamed73

أعلنت  شركة HTC على لسان رئيسها في الولايات المتحدة، Jason Mackenzie، عن بعض  التفاصيل المتعلقة بتحديث أندرويد 4.3 لأصحاب هاتف One في الولايات المتحدة  وكندا، وذلك عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع تويتر.
وأوضح Mackenzie بأن  تحديث أندرويد الجديد 4.3 سيصل في البداية لأصحاب هاتف HTC One بإصدار  المطورين هذا الأسبوع، ومن ثم سيصل بعد ذلك لأصحاب النسخ العادية في كندا  قبل نهاية هذا الشهر.
وفيما يتعلق بتاريخ وصول التحديث للمستخدمين  داخل الولايات المتحدة، فإن مدير الشركة هناك قال بأنهم يعملون بجد من أجل  إيصال التحديث بأقرب وقتٍ ممكن لمستخدمي أمريكا، وأشار بأنه على المستخدمين  متابعة حساب الشركة الخاص بالولايات المتحدة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] للبقاء على علم بآخر الأخبار والتحديثات الجديدة.
هذا  وكانت تقارير سابقة قد تحدثت عن أواخر أيلول/سبتمبر كموعد لوصول تحديث  أندرويد الأخير لأجهزة HTC One في الولايات المتحدة، ولكن حسب ما يبدو فإن  التحديث قد يتأخر ليصل خلال شهر تشرين الأول/أكتوبر على الأقل، وهو أمرٌ قد  يكون مزعج للمستخدمين داخل أمريكا.
على أي حال، يبدو لدينا الآن أن  الفرق واضح في تاريخ وصول التحديثات الجديدة ما بين هاتف HTC One بنسخته  الرسمية، وهاتف HTC One بإصدار غوغل؛ والذي حصل على تحديث أندرويد 4.3 منذ  فترة طويلة مقارنةً بالنسخة الأساسية من الهاتف. هل تعتقد أن الحصول على  ميزات وواجهات HTC Sense يستحق هذا الانتظار من أجل الحصول على آخر تحديث  من أندرويد؟

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## momo2004

بارك الله فيك

----------


## moumou52

بارك الله فيك

----------

